# Vicoustic bass traps and panels?



## Elix (Nov 30, 2011)

Hi! My small living room/home theater is almost finished. The dimensions are (HxWxL): 2.7m x 2.95m x 4.35m.
The ceiling is covered in bamboo panels aligned in checkerboard fashion: http://www.artpole.ru/catalog/kollektsiya_vaults.html.
Walls are covered with wallpapers from a natural "rattan" material http://cosca.ru/catalog/wallpapers/premium?productid=2002.
Floor is carpeted with this http://www.carpet-service.ru//userfiles/shop_cat_images/siesta_key_25_200px.jpg.
The far side of the room has a window and balcony door segment which is covered with heavy drapes.

*Please, see images of my room here:* http://imageshack.us/g/1/9950427/ Take notice of corners and screen/rear speakers placement.

2x Meyer Sound HD-1 monitors are standing in the corners where the drapes are. Right now there are still many problems with the acoustics:
1) Bass is boomy around 123Hz and there is a severe dip around 100Hz.
2) I can still hear parasitic reflections from the side walls - first reflections treatment is needed.
3) When I hanged the drapes I immediately noticed that sound became more "dead" than "alive". I can't say I like that.

So I did some research and found several companies which specialize on studio/room treatment. Among them Vicoustic *visually* and *ergonomically* fits me best.

I would like to know experts' (or users') opinions on these products:
Basstraps: http://www.vicoustic.com/VN/Musicbroadcast/produtoscatsub1.asp?cmd=reset&Id=29
Absorption: http://www.vicoustic.com/VN/Musicbroadcast/produtoscatsub1.asp?cmd=reset&Id=27
Diffusion: http://www.vicoustic.com/VN/Musicbroadcast/produtoscatsub1.asp?cmd=reset&Id=38


----------



## Elix (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

I am sure that others will chime in, but foam does not work very well for bass trapping, especially for lower frequencies. Most of our members use multiple layers of fiberglass, like Corning 703. If you prefer to buy, our friends at GIK make excellent bass traps. I have had several in my HT for 4 years and they made a huge improvement. Check out:

http://gikacoustics.com/product-category/broadband-bass-traps/

They have fantastic customer service, by the way.


----------



## Elix (Nov 30, 2011)

I like their prices more than Vicoustic's  Is this stuff real? I know it's popular and probably sells well, but where can I see some before/after graphs with photos?


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

Yes, they are very real. I have GIK Monster Traps in my HT. Post a drawing of your room, including where the subs are/will be and the seating locations. bpape will likely chime in with very good suggestions. He helped me out a great deal when I put in my traps. He will also explain why the foam does not work.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

I looked for before & after absorbtion measurements, just see one graph on the website...so that's no help. Seems like I don't see foam as a good absorber either, probably why they don't have meaningful measurements on their web page. I would stay away form that stuff.


----------



## Elix (Nov 30, 2011)

Actually they have (if we talk about Vicoustic) absorbtion graphs for all their products, and they don't look half-bad... on graphs, that is. I will post the photos of my room and measurements later.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

I see the absorbtion graph on their site, but what does it mean? That is a measure of the room with the trap installed. Did you see the measurement graph before the bass trap was installed. I could not find that info, so I don't know how the trap affected the graph.


----------



## Elix (Nov 30, 2011)

I was talking about this kind of graph.








It shows absorption coefficients on different wave lengths. It doesn't show, however, how much material you need to absorb X dB on a given wave length. Or maybe I simply don't understand it.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Ethan has done some work regarding absorbtion coeffecients

http://www.realtraps.com/data.htm

You can see that for base trapping, below 100 htz is the meat. You can see that the foam traps are at the very bottom of the chart...poor preformer.


----------



## Elix (Nov 30, 2011)

Added photos of the room in the first post and measurements.


----------



## Elix (Nov 30, 2011)




----------

